# Wrong Spelling On My IBCC O-Level To Matric Equivalence Certificate



## mfakha (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi,

My spelling on IBCC O-Level to Matric Equivalence Certificate is wrong. Somebody please guide me how to get it corrected. I have even pursued IBCC Karachi office but no one is guiding me properly .

Somebody please guide me the procedure to get corrected. My IBCC Matric Equivalence certificate is 11 years old. The name's spelling has not created any problem until now.

Please!


----------

